# Störe im Koiteich



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2005)

Hi @ all
Also ich habe mal ne fragen, unzwar habe ich mla gehört das der koi und der stör gut miteinander auskommen. Stimmt das so oder ist das nicht ganz richtig??? Und wie sieht das mit den nachwucks aus??? Der Stör is doch eigentlich ein "Fleischfresser" mampft der nich die ganzen fischis wech???



$n!ffel


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2005)

hallo schnuffel,

der stör ist kein fleischfresser ! nur der haussen (störsorte)

ob stör und koi gut miteinander auskommen ist eine frage der teichgröße,

ist der teich groß genug klappts auch mit dem stör


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2006)

Hallo $n!ff3l

Ich rate dir davon ab einen Stör in einen Koi Teich zu setzen. Ein Stör benötigt ein eiweißhaltigeres Futter als Kois. Gehe davon aus, daß die Kois es schneller fressen als der Stör und fett werden.

 :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich halte drei Stoere in einem 40m³ Koiteich seit Jahren problemlos.

Die Koi bekommen ihr Schwimmfutter und der Stoer sein spezielles Sinkfutter, null Probleme !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

Was machst du denn im Winter?
Da ich durchfüttere verwende ich Sinkfutter für Kois. Hier hättest du jetzt ein Problem, es sei denn du fütterst nicht durch.

Gruß kigoi


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2006)

Auch ich fuetter das Jahr durch. Wenn sich die Koi dann im Winter mal das Stoerfutter schnappen, tut das aber der Sache keinen Abbruch.

Ein Problem sehe ich da nicht wirklich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2006)

hallo kigoi,

störfutter hat in der regel 40-45 % eiweiß - ein gutes koifutter 35-45% eiweiß ....................

wenn koi störfutter fressen schadet dies in keinster weise !

und funktioniert in meinem teich seit 5jahren problemlos.


----------

